# Got a new spoiler, check it out!



## customvq (Aug 24, 2006)

I recently got this spoiler from Spoiler Solutions. For like $250 with shipping it came painted in my factory Storm Grey Metallic paint. The paint on it looks amazing (much better than other pre-painted fiberglass items I have bought in the past) and there doesn't appear to be any blemishes. Overall I am very pleased.


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

Hey, not bad. That looks nice.


----------



## MTBPATH (Sep 14, 2005)

*Twins *


----------



## customvq (Aug 24, 2006)

Good choice! :woowoo:


----------



## rodg9220 (Sep 18, 2006)

How is this installed?


----------



## gbest03 (Feb 15, 2006)

How good does it work at keeping the back clean?


----------



## boostedcvc (Feb 8, 2006)

Do you have any pics from further away. I have been thinking about getting the spoiler for a while, but every picture I see is of the back of the pathy. Any full pathy pics with the spoiler?


----------



## MTBPATH (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## AKSnowman (Feb 23, 2007)

I like that.....how did you mount it?? Is spoiler solutions a web site?


----------



## customvq (Aug 24, 2006)

I got mine from eBay.


----------

